# Self Portrait of the Teen Girl



## Kazooie (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2014)

Bad hair day?


----------



## snerd (Sep 24, 2014)

You'd think "kazooie" would be a name I could remember, but noooooooooooo......... I still click on your threads!!!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey wait a minute... That's not a teen girl.


----------



## DustinB (Sep 25, 2014)

I think all those long periods of light are starting to get to you.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 25, 2014)

I think this is pretty cool. The image could have been sharper and enhanced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2014)

didnt know cher got her cell phone hacked too...


----------



## mishele (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey sexy!! I am so loving the outfit!! Is that a leather top?!! I want!!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Bad hair day?


Hey! What do you have against that hair?

That's how my hair looks like when I don't straighten it... yeah, it's the truth


----------



## avraam (Sep 25, 2014)

it's not bad-hair-day. it's bad-clean-room))


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 26, 2014)

Totes a teen girl with nice hair


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 26, 2014)

My hair has had days like that!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 26, 2014)

I can think of two things wrong with the title of this thread...


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 27, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> I can think of two things wrong with the title of this thread...


A. Self portrait. B. Teen. C. Almost girlishy


----------

